# Problema portón eléctrico PPA DZHome analógico



## Josecolman (Sep 13, 2020)

Hola,
instale un portón eléctrico nuevo corredizo y funciona todo bien execpto el recorrido, al cerrar con el control se detiene donde está el imán, pero al abrir el portón no se detiene donde está el imán.
Que podría ser el problema?


----------



## Chester Milton (Sep 13, 2020)

Buen dia Jose al parecer eso tiene que ver en la forma como colocas los imanes.  para muestra mejor un video segun el modelo.




 o este


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2020)

Recuerdo que ya a alguien le había pasado eso mismo y lo había consultado , habría que ponerse a leer los temas de portones . . . 






						Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: portón eléctrico
					






					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: porton corredizo
					






					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: porton automatico
					






					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Josecolman (Sep 14, 2020)

La posicion de los imanes no creo ser el problema, ya habia movido de posicion por si eso fue, podria ser que haya que cambiar de puertos o conector los detectores?


----------



## Chester Milton (Sep 14, 2020)

Buen dia. Otra cosa es que puedes haber cambiado la polaridad del sensor magnético. no se si me explico. quizás estés colocando los polos norte y norte del imán y el sensor. y en vez de conectar  al paso de este simplemente hace que permanezca desconectado o viceversa. depende de como este el sensor magnético por repulsión o atraccion. Prueba y comenta. Saludos
si tienes un multimetro o algun instrumento para medir continuidad puedes probar valga la redundancia la continuidad del sensor al colocar en frente el iman y puedes probar si cierra o se mantiene abierto.


----------



## Josecolman (Sep 14, 2020)

Tambien probamos la polaridad justamente si estaban bien los polos, podria probar a ver si hace bien la continuidad con el multimetro a ver si funciona el sensor, voy a hacer las pruebas y comento. Gracias Chester


----------

